# Hey Piratecat... Can I have my story back now?



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 3, 2003)

If you mod me and unlock it, I promise I'll prune the thread...

I figure your lead on page views is safe by now, neh?

Wulf


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 3, 2003)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> If you mod me and unlock it, I promise I'll prune the thread...




I dunno. Did you do all the pushups you promised? And I note that my car is STILL unwashed.

Seriously, I'll have you modded in just a sec, and you can unlock it yourself, no problem. But for the love of god, DON'T delete the first post when cleaning it out; you do that and it's bye bye story hour.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 3, 2003)

Yer set. You can open the thread and clean away!


----------



## KidCthulhu (Sep 3, 2003)

And don't just sweep everything under the rug like last time!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 3, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Seriously, I'll have you modded in just a sec, and you can unlock it yourself, no problem. But for the love of god, DON'T delete the first post when cleaning it out; you do that and it's bye bye story hour.




Can I leave it locked while I prune it, or do I have to unlock it to delete posts?


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 3, 2003)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Can I leave it locked while I prune it, or do I have to unlock it to delete posts?




You can prune it while it's locked, no problem.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 3, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> You can prune it while it's locked, no problem.




Ok... I got a little bit done today but my link from work was S-L-O-W.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 3, 2003)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Ok... I got a little bit done today but my link from work was S-L-O-W.




No rush. Do it in the evenings, if you need to. Remember, Right click --> Open in New Window is your friend.


----------

